
Amazon Aurora Global Database - talawahdotnet
https://aws.amazon.com/rds/aurora/global-database/
======
talawahdotnet
> _Amazon Aurora Global Database is a feature that allows a single Amazon
> Aurora database to span multiple AWS regions. It replicates your data with
> no impact on database performance, enables fast local reads in each region
> with typical latency of less than a second, and provides disaster recovery
> from region-wide outages. In the unlikely event of a regional degradation or
> outage, a secondary region can be promoted to full read /write capabilities
> in less than 1 minute._

AWS continues to innovate consistently on Aurora. This is much more
approachable and affordable than something like Spanner. Your app definitely
needs to be modified to use it, and you need to seriously consider the 1-5s
latency impact, but they really do take care of the most difficult parts for
you.

My biggest beef is that all the new Aurora features (Serverless, Parallel
Query, Global) are only available or MySQL 5.6, not 5.7. God knows how long it
will be before they support 8.0

